

RedBull’s Stratos Stunt - Where RedBull failed to Capitalise - timkly
http://amyshirateitel.com/2012/10/16/redbulls-stratos-stunt/

======
laserDinosaur
The article started off a little strange with "it was a just an elaborate
publicity stunt", but makes some really good points further into the article.
It does seem that by not explaining more about the science and just what Felix
was attempting created a 'flash in the pan' type event. I think more people
saw it as an elaborate stunt rather than anything scientific, relegating it to
passing conversation at a dinner table than the history books. It will be
interesting in 5 years to see if anyone remembers this.

------
mattyppants
Of course it's a marketing play. Why else would a company willingly commit
large sums of money to a completely unrelated business venture. And anyone who
was watching the feed before and after the jump will know they did do plenty
of back-story on Joe Kittinger and his original mission.

